# New Outback Loft



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen this yet? http://keystone-outback.com/loft.html Looks very cool!









Tami


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been to a bunch of shows this year but I have not seen one yet. I would like too to get a real feel for the loft aera. It does look neat though and its an outback....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There was a long thread about this model a about a month or so ago.

Still not sure anyone has seen one in person.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw one at the Tampa RV show. Interesting concept, but not real family friendly.

The Master Bedroom is also the garage for your motorcycle, four wheeler, etc. Bed folds down from the back wall. And this bed is the ONLY real bed in the camper. The dining area converts to a sleeping area, and the couch is a sleeping area.

The loft is basically a popup camper on top of a hardside camper. It has plastic roll-up sides and screening, just like a pop-up. It has a fiberglass top like a pop-up. You could sleep someone up here, but I don't remember there being much privacy (no curtains or shades).

My assessment was if you are crazy about attending motor sports events, and don't need to sleep very many people, this is the camper for you. But for those of us that like the wooded campgrounds, this is NOT for us.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There was a long thread about this model a about a month or so ago.
> 
> Still not sure anyone has seen one in person.


OOOPS...







I guess I didn't go back far enough when I looked for a similar thread.

Tami


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Tha's alright. I missed the earlier thread as well. Very interesting.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The loft is REALLY cool "looking" at first glance!
But, It is the reason we left our pop-up in the 
dust! I hated dealing with the canvas! and the
popping up and down!

MaeJae


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't see that model sticking around for to long. I also think its going to be a leak waiting to happen.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Please don't get me wrong here. I am all about innovation. But to be totally honest....I think that it looks ridiculous. I mean, come on, who wants to go camping where there are no trees? As pointed out in the above comment, we also dumped our pop-up because of the whole canvas / rain thing. Maybe they are trying to appeal to the ever growing NASCAR "party on the roof" crowd? You won't see us running out to buy one. I just don't get it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I saw one at the Tampa RV show. Interesting concept, but not real family friendly.
> 
> The Master Bedroom is also the garage for your motorcycle, four wheeler, etc. Bed folds down from the back wall. And this bed is the ONLY real bed in the camper. The dining area converts to a sleeping area, and the couch is a sleeping area.
> 
> ...


From the pictures I can find, it appears the stairs leading up to the top have a HUGE incline. I'm guessing I'd come crashing down those stairs in a dark trailer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With or without the beer


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im not interested in it. Looks neat but they will do anything to sell something......Look at Harley Davidson.....I remember when it was bout ridin' now its more like a fashion show.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> With or without the beer


Is there a "without" option when camping?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Innovative but not practical for my family.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> With or without the beer


Is there a "without" option when camping?








[/quote]

LOL

Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Please don't get me wrong here. I am all about innovation. But to be totally honest....I think that it looks ridiculous. I mean, come on, who wants to go camping where there are no trees? As pointed out in the above comment, we also dumped our pop-up because of the whole canvas / rain thing. Maybe they are trying to appeal to the ever growing NASCAR "party on the roof" crowd? You won't see us running out to buy one. I just don't get it.


Many of us westerners camp where there are no trees. Out west many campgrounds have no trees. Rarely the camping spots we camp at have trees. Its no biggie cause once you get above 8000 feet it is comfortable to park in the sun. It can be 100 degrees down low, but 80 or less up high. I grew up in Southern Illinois and trees was a requirement back east. Out west things are different.

I am extremely interested in this model. I feel its very inovative. For just the 3 of us it would be perfect! If it is raining the camper is still useable with the top room down. It doesnt take any room away from the camper when the top room is down. as soon as these hit the dealers we are going to serious look at getting this model.

Carey


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> *I am extremely interested in this model.* I feel its very inovative. For just the 3 of us it would be perfect! If it is raining the camper is still useable with the top room down. It doesnt take any room away from the camper when the top room is down. as soon as these hit the dealers we are going to serious look at getting this model.
> 
> Carey


Well keep us posted.









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

No canvas fan here!

Got rid of the popup and went with Outback for the total hard sided experience - love it!

Our 25rss is just fine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think the idea is kinda cool. Its not like you need to put it up everytime to use the TT so the issue of canvas is barely an issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I think the idea is kinda cool. Its not like you need to put it up everytime to use the TT so the issue of canvas is barely an issue.


I'd like to walk through one to get first hand knowledge.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think the idea is kinda cool. Its not like you need to put it up everytime to use the TT so the issue of canvas is barely an issue.


I'd like to walk through one to get first hand knowledge.
[/quote]

I'd love to walk through one also Jim
looks pretty cool

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My 10yo daughter really likes it. She said
that the loft can be her room!









MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> My 10yo daughter really likes it. She said
> that the loft can be her room!
> 
> 
> ...


I bet, smart kid she knows where the fun is at.









Tami


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I have seen pictures of this TT and it is " different". I could see using the loft at the infield at a NASCAR race or the Albequrque Balloon Fiesta. Speaking of NASCAR, go GORDON #24!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The local dealer had an Outback Loft at the Nashville RV Show this weekend. It's an interesting idea I must say. A couple of the negatives I see is that: 1) there are NO air condition vents in the back of the camper, and only two up front. That adds up to a very stuffy hot sleeping area in the back in warmer weather; 2) the loft, when people are up there, creates a higher center of gravity and makes the camper rock back and forth more than normal. It was easy to tell when people were upstairs; I'm not sure you can secure it enough to stop the racking.

I'm sure they will improve on the design over time and they certainly need to get air conditioning in the back.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We also took a tour of the new loft at the Nashville RV show yesterday. While it is very interesting and pretty cool. It is definitely not very practical, for reasons already mentioned. Including the stairs. Pretty scary! Especially for children! Our 4 year old wasn't impressed at all!








They are extremely steep and each step is very short - they seemed smaller than my 6 1/2 foot.

The loft has a wraparound couch (that makes a bed) & flat screen TV. I don't really see how this relates to camping at all, unless your in the infield of a race somewhere! Which isn't our thing. Unless we could get it into the infield at Churchill Downs... now we're talkin!








Sorry I digressed.

Just my .02 cents!

Tammy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm waiting for the Outback Observer:


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm waiting for the Outback Observer:


That's pretty slick!

MaeJae










p.s. are'ya tryin' to start somethin'???
I'm not getting sucked into 
Photoshop-modifications!!!







No way!!!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL Good one Bigbadbrain!

My dealer thought it might be useful up here if it was all decalled in camo and used as a hunting blind!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should patent that design...I'm sure we'll see it in Keystones product line in a few years.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm waiting for the Outback Observer:


Only problem I see with this model is the first overpass you go under it will become just a regular trailer again.

mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ready for travel:


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The dealer where I purchased my unit last year has a slide show of the layout..

clicky thingy
http://www.coltonrv.com/Hidden/InventoryDe...24/Default.aspx

Ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> Ready for travel:


Nice


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll take it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Just checked out the slide show the more i look at this outback the more i like it. I,m going to the humdinger rv show in chilliwack on march 16 i sure hope they have one to look at.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The one thing I miss on my house is a front porch and that is what the upper section reminds me off. Just a cup of coffee or a beer and watch whatever is going on in the area. Lets face it, sometimes the best comedy show is the people around us where ever we are. (and I m sure my neighbors are thinking the same thing watching me







)

If sales are decsent, I wonder it a fifth wheel version will follow.?


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

That is kind of neat. Like your own little screen porch. Looks like a T.V. is mounted on the ceiling. The U- dinette is nice too.

Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Ready for travel:


Nice









[/quote]

Nice touch..i can actually see it in the door.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm waiting for the Outback Observer:


Funny!!


----------

